# Duke University Student's Sex Thesis



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone else see this - I guess its been going around.

A female student at Duke University recently put together a presentation - similar to a thesis - comparing her sexual conquests. She e-mailed it to 3 friends - they e-mailed it to a few friends - and I guess now its all over the place.

I just heard about it for the first time this morning. I'm at work right now, so I can't really go "googling" for "Duke sex paper", but I must admit I'm interested to check this out.

Anyone here know what I'm talking about? Anyone here actually read or seen this document?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Google pending; once possibility of being escorted out of the office has been eliminated.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I heard this morning, it sounds like it would be a very interesting look at how females actually view sex. I know we get some of that here in the sex forum, but it still may be filtered a bit. Sounds like this young woman was very brash and almost scientific in ranking / describing her experiences.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

And also interesting - the idea that if a MAN e-mail something similar to his friends, he would be immediately labled as a pig - while this young lady is seen by some as a "hero" for being honest about sex from a female's point of view.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> he would be immediately labled as a pig - while this young lady is seen by some as a "hero" for being honest about sex from a female's point of view.


Others might label him as a "stud" and her as a "tramp". Interesting dynamics/perspectives.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm waiting for the movie ...


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Aug 30, 2010)

"Miss Owen rates all 13 men according to eight categories: physical attractiveness, size, talent, creativity, aggressiveness, entertainment, athletic ability and a bonus factor including whether they have an accent.

The top ranked man scored 10.25 out of 10, while the worst got just one."


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No swimsuit category?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

This woman is no hero.

The original thesis (intended as a joke) included names and pictures of these men who made the bad decision to have relations with her (it is a powerpoint presentation).

This woman has left herself legally and academically vulnerable to potential defamation lawsuits and the very real possiblility of having her degree revoked.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

BBW - some of the women who were interviewed on the news report I saw seemed to think that what she did was somehow brave and bold. 

By adding names and faces she is probably going to get into a lot of legal problems.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> From what I heard this morning, it sounds like it would be a very interesting look at how females actually view sex. I know we get some of that here in the sex forum, but it still may be filtered a bit. Sounds like this young woman was very brash and almost scientific in ranking / describing her experiences.


Surely that's "some" females NG! I reckon there's a heck of a lot more women who do exactly the opposite and would be appalled by her actions and may well feel sorry for her. Reckon she just went to zero in the marriage stakes.

Bob


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Let's put this in perspective. She emailed this to her friends. Stupid. Really, really stupid. Her intent however was to keep it among her friends. If she wanted it online, she would have posted it online. The intent wasn't there. She trusted her friends. It was supposed to be kept quiet among the 9 people she emailed this to. One of her "friends" then forwarded it to somebody else and that is how it got posted online. She has come out and said she made a huge error in judgement and is ashamed that she did this. I am not sure about legal ramifications. She never meant for this to be public and this presentation to her friends was her opinion about her lovers. Can you be sued over an opinion? Not sure.
Having said that, while this is a bit further than most would go, don't young men pretty much do the same thing. They brag and talk with their friends about their sexual escapades and high five each other for the latest "score". They describe in graphic detail how the woman looked, what she was willing to do and how she performed. Younger men have been doing this since the dawn of time. 
I agree that their is a dynamic here. A man does it and is a hero among his friends. A woman does it and is a **** and worthy of having her life ruined because of it.


----------



## Frost (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a link with most of the report (one name has been blacked out but the rest of the slides are unedited). I'll let you form your own opinions.

Keith Olbermann Fan Forum (With Allied Liberal Discussions) • View topic - Karen F. Owen Does Power Point On Duke Athletes


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Concerning this thesis, I have noticed a few articles mentioning shock, SHOCK! that this woman liked aggressive and violent sex, and ranked it highly.

I am hoping to the good men at this forum at least, this should be no surprise to them.

The rest of this mess, to me is merely a disappointing and embarassing tragedy to this woman and men and all concerned.



nice777guy said:


> BBW - some of the women who were interviewed on the news report I saw seemed to think that what she did was somehow brave and bold.
> 
> By adding names and faces she is probably going to get into a lot of legal problems.


If a man did this same thing, he would be legally liable just as well, and rightfully so.

He would also be villified for looking at women as sexual objects, called a "pig", and be generally considered a moron.

Yes, also it disturbs me from an academic level, that this woman, she is not some child but supposedly a college graduate for what it's worth, did not have the foresight to even catch a glimpse of the liablity and damage and risk that this kind of behavior could cause.

Niether did, at least one of her friends.

Neither does, these other women cheering this on who thinks this is somehow a brave and bold act.

For any thinking person should know, college graduate notwithstanding, to behave responsibility with any action that has the potential to harm others, this is the rightful attitude of power.

To cut a wide swath of destruction by mere recklessness and indiscretion just because it is possible, this is not something to be proud of.

If I was a woman I would be insulted to see other women applauding this kind of behavior as some sort of gender movement, and would discourage it outright. 

To look at this from some gender bias, what does this scenario do but reinforce so many common stereotypes of women?

Stereotype that women create and applaud drama (the thesis goes viral in the first place, many women are cheering for it), stereotype that women don't foresee even basic consequences to their actions ("OMG" "It was only meant for my close friends"), stereotype that women refuse to take ownership of their own behavior ("it was just a joke" "my friend sent it out" "it wasn't me").


If I was a woman I would be insulted to see this insuated to represent a woman's progress.




AFEH said:


> Reckon she just went to zero in the marriage stakes.
> 
> Bob


And the job stakes.

She would not be hired at all for any position I would be responsible for hiring.

Indiscretion of this most basic nature, it is just a terrible liablity in business or industry.

And this would go just as well if she was a man.





Brennan said:


> Let's put this in perspective. She emailed this to her friends. Stupid. Really, really stupid. Her intent however was to keep it among her friends.


As they say about the road to hell and other such things.




> If she wanted it online, she would have posted it online. The intent wasn't there. She trusted her friends. It was supposed to be kept quiet among the 9 people she emailed this to. One of her "friends" then forwarded it to somebody else and that is how it got posted online. She has come out and said she made a huge error in judgement and is ashamed that she did this.


My radical assumption is she was quite proud of this thesis until she got caught. 




> I agree that their is a dynamic here. A man does it and is a hero among his friends. A woman does it and is a **** and worthy of having her life ruined because of it.


My opinion, if a man did this, I am speaking of lacking the foresight enough to be naming names and including pictures and sending it viral, he would be in as much hot water or much more.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

She will no doubt experience some discomfort. My opinion is that invariably, she will benefit from this - not suffer.

We live in a culture that rewards bad behavior. We broadcast bad behavior, we tune in to bad behavior. Bad behavior often results in celebrity. We pay attention to bad behavior rather than punish or ignore it.

Is she going to catch a lot of heat? Or course she is, which some media savvy agent will help her parlay into a profitable 15 minutes of infamy, with tv talkshows or yet another cheesy reality series. 

People love this stuff. The fact that it is a woman makes it all the more intriguing.

Is she going to be able to easily get a job teaching pre-schoolers? Probably not, but she'll do just fine catering to pop culture, where sex is still king. With our attention span, nobody will remember who she is a year from now.


----------



## wintertime (Oct 5, 2010)

I kept a running log myself with a similar star system up until I was engaged. It only had to do with how many orgasms I had though. Good for her!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

wintertime said:


> I kept a running log myself with a similar star system up until I was engaged. It only had to do with how many orgasms I had though. Good for her!


Bar graph please ...


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually had to write an article about this story. From the comments i received there, i was bothered to notice that most people were focusing on how she's a **** rather than on how she made public some info she shouldn't about 13 guys who didn't consent to having that kind of info spread on the net for everyone to see. Yes, sending this to friends and it ending up on the net with the guys names and everything was quite wrong. 

On the other hand, as a young woman, it does make me happy that this list was published. It's because i'm used to a society where women are limited to hiding their sexuality or their appetite for multiple, young, good looking, aggressive partners. If they do show any of this, then they're *****s, despite the fact that all they are doing is having a healthy, non-repressed sex-life. Men get to express their sexuality freely with as many partners as they wish.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Nekko,

I wholeheartedly wish this woman did not include the names and pictures of the men. That was her mistake.

I personally disagree with encouraging casual recreational sex with multiple partners, as this is opening the door to STDs as well as a diminished view of the opposite sex as if they are disposable which is not helpful for the time comes to look to settle down with an individual in a LTR or marriage. To me this is for men and women. 

But for a woman, very dangerous double edged sword as she is by nature by far more susceptible to receiving STDs, and may find a terrible, terrible price of the stigma years later, to be passed over for a younger model with "less mileage" should she ever want to get married. Right or wrong, this is the ice cold reality.

Sexual liberation, as with anything in life, has very real consequences and a very real price.

To those that want to pay the price for it, fine, that is your freedom. 

Just do right by yourself to at least count the true cost.


Concerning the rest, if there is anything more I can do beat the drum that women are indeed sexual and desire aggressive sex, I am all ears!


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

> I personally disagree with encouraging casual recreational sex with multiple partners, as this is opening the door to STDs as well as a diminished view of the opposite sex as if they are disposable which is not helpful for the time comes to look to settle down with an individual in a LTR or marriage. To me this is for men and women.


I agree with you on this, with most of it anyway. I took the liberty to write my above post as a woman who has only been with one sexual partner for her entire life, because, as you say, recreational sex first of all is risky, and secondly, it doesn't mean very much in terms of quality (at least that's what i think). Overall there are more bad parts than benefits to this kind of lifestyle. 

So, why would i write that if I've decided to be faithful to one man for probably the rest of my life? It's quite simple. Maybe if more women like the lady from Duke University decide to show that they are quite sexual in nature and want aggressive partners, eventually people will realize that most women are like that at core. 

I don't want to go off-topic or write a really long post. I guess it would be nice for women to be just as free to explore their sexuality as men, whether with their one partner or more and to be able to admit their sexuality without fearing they'll be looked down upon. It would suffice for me to mention that i'm attracted and I've always been attracted to multiple men throughout my life to be tagged by some people as at least of questionable morality. 

Some would see me as weird if i admitted that instead of candle lit dinners i'd rather my partner tore my clothes off, threw me in bed and spanked me. I don't claim that all women think like this, i wouldn't know. But i'll bet that a lot of those who do will have a really really hard time admitting it, fearing the reaction of other people (in most cases even their husbands). 

I'm also bothered by the "used material" title a woman gets when she's had multiple partners. We aren't objects, we're people and we don't become lower quality if we choose to shag with multiple men. We're not like a car, more mileage, higher chance to break down. Why does this matter so much to men?

@BBW - i appreciate that you've already helped a lot of men by explaining that their wives usually do want them to be confident and agressive. That's worth a lot.


----------

